# Bobby's SuperShine Formula



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby's SuperShine


Ok I am going to give my formula for the SuperShine.

Start with: 
2 parts of Zinsser's Bulls Eye Shellac (Clear)
1 part Boiled Linseed Oil
1 part DNA (denatured alcohol)

Mix in a mason jar and only put what you need into a squeeze bottle then return it back to the jar when finished. The Alcohol will evaporate fast.


To use
With the lathe stopped, using a paper towel, rub in a good coat, covering all the surfaces of
the piece. Rub it in well and wait a minute, repeat the process. Now, with the lathe running
at 500-1000 RPM, add some finish to the paper towel and apply it slowly to the surface.
Keep the towel moving and the finish spreading. As the shellac adheres, the oil will begin to
catalyze and the alcohol will evaporate. All three steps are necessary for a good finish.
The coating will begin to build as you apply. At some point you will treat the finish as
complete and stop adding material and polish the surface. If it begins to attract the towel
or get gummy, stop lapping and allow it to set for a minute. Start again when it sets up. A
coat of wax makes a finished product with great results.


Now there is another secret.

I forgot to add. You can buy all the ingredients at Home Depot in the paint dept.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thats good stuff. Used it on several projects.

I almost want to print the thread and delete it

Muwhahahahahahahah

j/k


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

And the best part... It sounds simple, which means I might be able to use it. 

Thanks for sharing Bobby.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish it has to be simple for me to use it LOL


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks bobby....gonna try that out next week


----------

